

IPhone OS 4: Why It's Time to Choose a Different Phone - fiaz
http://blogs.bnet.com/businesstips/?p=7090&tag=col1;post-7090

======
cbetta
What a bullshit post. Apple didn't invent the ads, they're already there! Look
at the app store and you will find numerous apps that have free ad-supported
versions. Apple is only getting in the space to make sure we get quality ads,
and not ads for viagra or other annoying stuff that we really don't care
about.

